# New Rescue



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I got a call from AMAR about an owner surrender in Sarasota, FL. The dog is eight years old. The original owner called AMAR and said she could no longer keep the dog. She spoke to 3 different AMAR people including me and her story changes each time you talk to her. It seems this dog was a family pet for eight years. At some point, the dog got out and was missing for four months. None of us have ever gotten the whole story of how she got out or how she was returned or where she had been for four months. 

Anyway, I picked her up. She is emaciated with very little hair and was full of huge mats that looked like tumors. I cleaned her up as much as I could which meant shaving parts of her down to the skin. She is a real cutie. I can't believe how friendly she is after the treatment she received. She was at the vet on Monday and other than being somewhat anemic and low glucose she seems fine. The vet thinks with a proper diet and some supplements she will be healthy in no time. Introducing Cuddles who is going to make a great new addition to someone's family.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

She is a doll! Thanks AMAR and you for helping her out. I pray she gets the perfect forever home soon! :wub: I love her big pretty eyes!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Reva, I shudder to think what this precious little ball of fluff has experienced! I just can't understand some things.
I know, under the care of both you & Bruce, she will flourish, put on weight & get stabilized! Thank God for the both of you. I know she will be carefully vetted & hopefully we can follow her closely. Sometimes I wish I were not so old & I could take them all. 
How are Cassie & Bogie doing w/her?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

She's such a pretty little girl. She deserves a family who will love her furever.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been watching her story on FB! Cuddles is so pretty! I hope she finds her perfect home.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

sherry said:


> I've been watching her story on FB! Cuddles is so pretty! I hope she finds her perfect home.



Cuddles deserves the best family. After what she has been through, she still has the most loving disposition.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I still don't understand how people can be so cruel. She is adorable.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Reva - we don't know how to thank you enough for fostering Cuddles for us at AMAR. :wub: When I found out about her, I immediately thought of you and boy did you come through. This was indeed a team effort (myself, Edie and our Florida Coordinator and you) and yes, we will never know the full story unless Cuddles starts to talk, but our main objective was to get her to safety and out of where she was. And you did that beautifully and quickly. We're so lucky to have you and Bruce. I know that at some point we won't even recognize the old Cuddles with the scruffy hair and the bones sticking out. She'll be as beautiful outside as she is inside. Some terrific family will get a gem of a girl which is what she deserves. :chili:


----------

